# does anything really work in determining gender???



## yrose20118

Hiya,

Well we are thinking of TTC in the summer and im reaserching like mad about what you can do to help determine baby gender.

From my reading it appears that the following are the biggest factors:

1) diet

2) when you DTD

3) Fella having releaved himself first / warm balls :blush:

Sooooooooooooooooo do you think these things actually work???

Thanks ladies!!!

xxx


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not sure. I think some things may increase chances one way or the other but in the end you get what your given.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I agree


----------



## _jellybean_

Not sure either. DH and I baby danced the same amount of time for each gender. So everything we did was the same, but the outcome is different. A great site is in-gender.com. They've a lot about swaying on there. Even going high tech isn't 100%.


----------



## pinkribbon

I agree with motherofboys. You can sway but in the end it's down to chance and I heard some men have more sperm of one sex than the other and it's just in their genetic make up.


----------



## motherofboys

that's true, my husband cousin actually had some sort of analysis done on his sperm and one of the things it showed was that he only makes girl sperm. he had the snip after that lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I agree with others. I think it's really hard to determine, even if you think you've done something differently.. That just may not be it.

With my first son I'm really unsure of how close to ovulation we bd'd, but I assume it was closer as we had a lot more sex back then.

With my second son it was the day before and after ovulation as we had been doing it every other day and it just so happened that when I got my positive opk that's how it worked out.

And with this one, our baby girl, I had assumed I wasn't ovulating so I wasn't only keeping a rough track of everything. But I'm pretty sure we bd'd 3-4 days before ovulation. I was also drinking a ton of crystal light, which is said to lower the ph of your lady parts which sways girl. As well as I took vitex. 

But all that said, it could have made no difference if I hadn't done those things.


----------



## motherofboys

the only thing that I can say 100% on is the timing of BD. with my 1st I only worked out when I thought I would be ovulating and due to illness we hadn't done it any other time in the middle of my cycle except the day I should have ovulated. with my 2nd I used opks and again only ended up doing it the day I should have been ovulating. with my 3rd I was convinced I had missed that month because it was a good few days before ovulation that we had last dtd. when I found out I was pregnant my ttc buddies said that would mean I got a girl, but I didn't. 

I do have a friend who cut out a few things in her diet and changed other things, she said that it was just a health kick but all the changes she made were in line with what I had read about gender swaying. she already had 2boys and ended up with a girl. 

so who knows. there is no harm trying as long as you are aware it could make no difference at all. I'm considering making a few changes myself but not sure if I should because the risk of getting my hopes up when atm I 'just know' I will get another boy and am mostly ok with that.


----------



## _jellybean_

pinkribbon said:


> I agree with motherofboys. You can sway but in the end it's down to chance and I heard some men have more sperm of one sex than the other and it's just in their genetic make up.

I read a really interesting article about this about a year ago. https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7776210.stm You can read more about it if you do a search for "Dr. Gellatly."


----------



## motherofboys

that is interesting. in my husbands family his grandad was one of 6 boys, he himself had 3 boys. one of his children (so DH uncle) had 3 boys. DH has 1brother and 1sister. we have 3boys. when we had our 3rd, his uncle (the one with 3boys) said"oh so you got the whitehead gene did you?" lol it's funny because all of his male cousins had daughters, so in the 17great grandchildren there are only 4boys who will pass on the family name, 3of them are ours, and 1is DH brothers son. so it would seem in line with that article that after 2 predominantly boy generations, the gene was passed along only through one person in each generation, while the rest of the males had daughters, by the time it got to DH cousins, most of the men have only daughters.

I hope that made sense lol


----------



## pinkribbon

That article explains it all, OH is one of 4 boys with both his dad and grandad having at least 1 brother from what I remember!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I have 3 boys older and I got pregnant by accident at 40, big surprise. Sadly I lost her at 22 weeks, but I know for a fact it was 3 days before I ovulated. My SIL also had 3 boys and years later got pregnant and planned it, it took her 8 months to do it, but she did the 3 day to 4 day before ovulation and she got a girl in November. So there is some truth to this, maybe it just boosts your chances not sure, but I believe in it and no harm in trying. Good Luck :flower:


----------

